# Spinning Reel & Rod for distance casting???



## crzyfisherman (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello All,

I'm new to this forum but have checked out some threads and have found them to be rather useful. I've only been fishing several years and would like to learn how to cast further with a spinning rod & reel setup. Currently I'm using 12' team daiwa rod (TD-S1202MHRS-C) with a daiwa emblem pro spinning reel (EMP5500) spooled with #25 p-linexx usually casting 5-6oz torpedo. I fish mainly for sturgeon and stripers. I'm not sure what I'm casting but just from visual I'm thinking about 250-300ft, could be wrong. Do I have the right setup? What would you guys recommend for distance? How far is a good cast with a spinning rod & reel setup?

Thanks,
crzyfisherman


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*stripper bait*

I've allways had good luck with strippers on a short cast with a twenty dollar bill. Sometimes they will get close enough to take the bait right out of your hand!


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

must be one of those catfish !


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "crzyfisherman",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "crzyfisherman",

You have a decent setup. Practice on your casting skills, you should be able to get another 100 feet.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*try smaller line*

I would drop down in line size. Try 14 lb test. Your distance will increase.Be sure to use a shock leader. fourty pound test should suite you.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

I have tried to mirror what Mark Edwards(758ft, spinner) does in his setup but it a little Pricey. I have Shimano Thunnus 16000 with 17lb Sufix DNA line. I have a Penn Euro Extreme Venom M 12ft 6in, 4 to 8oz. When I purchased the setup it had to double as a true fishing setup as well as a competition setup, although I have not competed with it(hip/back problem). Plus it only set me back under $500 total.
He does not use the Penn Euro, but the rod was recommended by Neil Mackellow personnally so I went with it.

It is a real sweet setup and using a Practice ball around 150 yds is the most I can do when by body will allow it  . But take this setup to the beach with a 6 oz sputnik, Hi/Lo Rig and bait, she will out perform all my other rigs 2:1. On Assateague Island where the last bar is around 100 to 150 out, she will throw at that distance with ease. 

I tried several Mono's, the Sufix 17lb is far superior to any of the other lines and it will add at least 50ft to anyone's casting ability. Plus, at the 17lb it is strong enough to stop any Striper because my 16000 will hold 400yds of it. I agree with Surf Rat come down in line size! The Sufix has plenty of stopping power, I landed a 7'3" Sandbar Tiger Shark with this setup in July on AI.

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

I agree,the Sufix DNA is a excellent line,been using the 14lb test for almost 2yrs.Buy it in the 1lb spools(4395yds).I think It was designed with spinning reels in mind.It is extra limp and cast as good as braid in my hands without the added expense and better abrasion resstance.


----------

